# Embaressment damageing the hobby?



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

In my earlier thread where I Explored who the common member on these boards are I found that many seem embaressed or keep this hobby from most of their friends. What exactly does this in the end do to the hobby in large?


----------



## Jdojo18 (May 8, 2012)

saves money on dates


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

hm, well... once i invited this girl to my house. Our intentions where clear enough...so, she enters my bedroom (where i do proudly display the cockgrinder
WARNING KINKY PHALLUS MODEL IN SPOILER!











amongst many other pink marines on my shelf.
She asks some questions and remains dazed...literally.
Needless to say that the night didn't went the way i expected. I had to spill my own milk, all by miself, if you know what i mean.
After that, i try not to expose my nerd kinkyness to every girl I try to hump. 
I know that slaanesh has forgiven me for this sin.
But, when i'm not trying to get laid, i must say that i make no secret of my glue-fumes addiction, and it is not a problem for the great majority of the people i've met. I'm strange enough even without my army of plastic puppets.


----------



## Silens (Dec 26, 2010)

neferhet said:


> hm, well... once i invited this girl to my house. Our intentions where clear enough...so, she enters my bedroom (where i do proudly display the cockgrinder
> WARNING KINKY PHALLUS MODEL IN SPOILER!
> 
> 
> ...



I'm not sure if such a realistic phallus is a good thing or a bad thing... I'm going to go with bad...


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

Silens said:


> I'm not sure if such a realistic phallus is a good thing or a bad thing... I'm going to go with bad...


Edited with warning and spoiler to hid the pic.


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

Going to an art college, people are actually somewhat interested in it. That being said I don't go around spouting 40k memes or cosplaying (nothing against cosplay, it just doesn't interest me), but if I'm talking to someone about hobbies I mention that I play Warhammer 40k, and when they inevitably ask what that is I say it's like Dungeons and Dragons excet you have a whole army of miniatures that you battle your opponents with.


----------



## Jdojo18 (May 8, 2012)

Honestly, toy models and hobbying have never pushed a girl away before, but I definitely don't bring it up on a first date unless I know the girl is cool with that kind of stuff.

aside from girls tho, I have no problems talking about it with other friends. If I can get them into the hobby, then cool. I've found myself another person to play against.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Most of my friends are interested in the painting, my girlfriend has played the game with me, and really...if any of them were to think any differently of me because of my addiction to grey crack...well, they can go fuck 'emselves.

Neferhet...damn dude. That is all.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

I haven't really had any social issues because of war gaming. I got more grief for posting mmo's for a little while.

My wife hasn't played but has painted some models. Many of my friends are gamers of one sort or another, so that hasn't been an issue.

In high school I had a public speaking class where we had to explain a multi step process in front of the class. I discussed miniature painting and bright in examples of the tools and some finished and unfinished models. Surprisingly, everyone was cool about it. I expected the jocks to give be grief, none did. They were more impressed by the skill and time required than interested in busting on me.

And neferhet you don't need to apologise to slaanesh! His daemon cock-blocked you, literally! Maybe the daemon thought he had a chance . . .


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

neferhet said:


> She asks some questions and remains dazed...literally.
> Needless to say that the night didn't went the way i expected. I had to spill my own milk, all by miself, if you know what i mean.
> After that, i try not to expose my nerd kinkyness to every girl I try to hump.


Take solace in the fact that whilst you didn't get laid, you've given that girl an amazing anecdote that she will tell many, many years from now.


----------



## kiro the avenger! (Nov 8, 2010)

I dint exactly scream the fact to the world but if it cones up in a conversation with a friend, then I'll bring it up
But a couple of kids in my school really do hold it against me
Like there's one that tells everybody that I play with 'action figures' and make noises like I'm 6 but he's a dick head and I've grown a pretty thick skin as I'm just one those kids that everybody hates  but not that bad 
When I acually bring in models like I did for art in year 7 everybody said they were amazing, even though they were the shit ones I the starter set as I excepted them to be left at school over the project
But yeah...
I don't tell everybody it as some react badly but I'm not _afraid_ of telling people, but perhaps a tad emabassed though, not sure


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

Varakir said:


> Take solace in the fact that whilst you didn't get laid, you've given that girl an amazing anecdote that she will tell many, many years from now.


And so, a legend was born...the "Man with the cock-crab in his room"...


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

neferhet said:


> And so, a legend was born...the "Man with the cock-crab in his room"...



You are so lucky my mod powers do not let me change your member name. :laugh:

Anyway like the others I don't go around shouting that I play 40K but if it comes up I tell about it and it has not hurt me with the ladies. I figured at 43 that ladies my age would not be happy that I play with little plastic men but just the opposite they liked that I had a hobby and some of them thought it was interesting. My girlfriend likes my hobby because I am teaching her boys 40k and they really like it.


----------



## Reaper45 (Jun 21, 2011)

I don't hide what I do but it's not something I tend to go around broadcasting. {looking at you bronies}

If the proper time arises I talk about it, but if it doesn't then I don't.


----------



## Straken's_Fist (Aug 15, 2012)

Embarrassed? I don't give a fuck. I am married, my wife has even started to play malifaux. I expect people to take the piss sometimes if I talk about it. But I take the piss back: e.g Like last week at the pub; "Pft wargaming is so nerdy, you are a bunch of virgins." ..."Ok, hands up who here has girlfriend, let alone is married?" ..*Silence*  It's all good natured banter 99% of the time, and even if people do say it with malice, then I couldn't care less because I am happy with my life, and let's be honest they probably aren't if they are trying to actually insult me. That isn't my problem... I think when you hit late 20's early 30's most people genuinely stop giving a fuck about what others think of them.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

My long term GF has dark eldar and wood elf armies as well as a selection of tyranids. She's known about my hobby since we first met online, though to be fair we met on a yugioh forum so it's not like i saw a need to hide my geekiness, she already knew about it. 

People at work know about it , whenever they change the till rolls over they put the plastic cores in a bag because they know i use them for my models, some of them seem really interested and a couple have asked if i would teach them how to paint so small. I think that so much of the time it depends on how you present it to people, if you are shy about it or act embarressed they'll take the piss, because i've pretty much said from day one that i'm a geek who plays dnd, warhammer and computer games and if they think that's funny then i'll cut them, they don't give me too much gype.


----------



## Archon Dan (Feb 6, 2012)

The vast majority of my friends are into at least some form of gaming. Many play 40K or another tabletop or are looking to get into one. And while I may not talk about it all the time, if it comes up I will discuss gaming and modeling with non-gamer friends.

As for my girlfriend, she is a gamer but has no interest in playing 40K but has offered to paint with me. Further, she is the only person willing to buy me models as gifts. Though she did say the gaming store was like an alternate universe. :laugh:

So while some of us are not open about the hobby, the gamer cliqué is pretty strong and self-sustaining. New gamers in the store are inevitably drawn to our tabletops and ask questions. We do are best to educate and recruit new players. And when you make new friends you can guage how interested they might be and try to introduce them to our world.


----------



## DeathJester921 (Feb 15, 2009)

Embarrassed? Nope, but I did catch grief from a former friend about it during middle school. Gave a presentation (the subject being something about leading the class up to trying to figure out who the villain was, before revealing who it was at the end). At the end, said former friend looked at me and said "See, this is why no one likes you." or something like that. Tried reading the 4th ed. rulebook in the middle of a separate class when I had the free time. All the kids at my table (probably at the behest of said former friend) just stared at me the whole time with these stupid grins on their faces. Never again after that point. Didn't even talk about the hobby unless it was brought up in a conversation about the books I read. Didn't stop me from reading 40K books in any of my classes though. Even in my english classes after a test. It was "advised" to read the book assigned to us at the time. I didn't really care.


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

morfangdakka said:


> You are so lucky my mod powers do not let me change your member name.


Please, find a way and do that.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

.....has no one here ever said, in response to belittlement for this hobby "well hey, at least I don't play D&D"?


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

ntaw said:


> .....has no one here ever said, in response to belittlement for this hobby "well hey, at least I don't play D&D"?


Not really, I'd actually be interested in watching how that's played.


----------



## lokyar (Apr 24, 2011)

Ddraig Cymry said:


> Not really, I'd actually be interested in watching how that's played.


D&D is hilarious, i DM it every sunday. (offtopic much)


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

Ddraig Cymry said:


> Not really, I'd actually be interested in watching how that's played.


It's pretty easy, the way i always explain it to people is that it's like interactive storytelling. 
Imagine a film where you design one of the characters and are in charge of deciding what they are likely to try and do.

In the simplest terms
Every time you want to try to do something that has a negative effect if you fail then you roll a d20, depending on the action will depend on what skill you are using. Dexterity for balance, strength for arm wrestling etc. You'll have a modifier for that skill and you the modifier to your dice roll for the total score that you managed to get. Each task will have a value to represent how hard it is, if your score is higher than the value allocated to the task then you have succeeeded.

Harder to explain then it is to actually do. 

EG: To balance on a ledge might have difficulty value of 10, a catburgular rolls a d20 to try and walk on the ledge, he rolls a 9. Normally this would be a fail but because he is a dexterous theif he has a 3+ bonus to balance checks. That means his total score is 12 so he made it across safely. 

on the flip side a clumsy wizard (who you should never trust) might try the same thing and roll an 11 only to fall off because he has a negative modifier due to the long robe he keeps tripping over or some such.

That's third edition rules mind and i don't know how the new ones relate, if at all.


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

GrimzagGorwazza said:


> It's pretty easy, the way i always explain it to people is that it's like interactive storytelling.
> Imagine a film where you design one of the characters and are in charge of deciding what they are likely to try and do.
> 
> In the simplest terms
> ...


Sounds awesome! I always liked hitting hard and fast, so classes like barbarians and warriors are usually what I pick when it comes to that. I've got a couple friends who are offering to pay me if I design their character sheets, so they'd be my in to the game. I'm not sure what edition rules they play.


----------



## Archon Dan (Feb 6, 2012)

ntaw said:


> .....has no one here ever said, in response to belittlement for this hobby "well hey, at least I don't play D&D"?


But I do play D&D. Well, I used to. Hard to find a group with enough free time these days. But you did remind me of this one time I was embarrassed to be a gamer. 

I was at my old job and talking with a co-worker who is also into 40K. But we were talking about the anime convention that was in town, which neither of us had been able to get time off for. We got onto the subject of cosplay. One of our managers overheard us and asked what Cosplay was? We explained it and somehow wound up explaining LARP as well. He practically started bullying us, assuming we partook. He did know we were gamers already. But despite our efforts I don't think he ever believed we don't LARP.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I've recently become less embarrassed by it, I'm even talking about it on facebook now.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

GrimzagGorwazza said:


> My long term GF has dark eldar and wood elf armies as well as a selection of tyranids.


> Dark Eldar
> likes wood
> Great Devourer

Midnight


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Oh to find a girl who likes warhammer...


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

ntaw said:


> .....has no one here ever said, in response to belittlement for this hobby "well hey, at least I don't play WOW"?


Corrected for Truth.


----------



## d3m01iti0n (Jun 5, 2012)

I tell everybody. Im not the type of person that cares. Basically if youre not A) writing my paycheck or B) banging me I could give a fuck less what you think. My man cave consists of a couch, a TV and stereo, my gaming table, 40K posters, and a bookcase full of models. Ive shown all my friends and theyre typically just like "ooookay". But I have huge beerhammer parties once a season and these guys will come over and just check out the games and comment once they see it in action.

I explain it like this: if Im not at a game store then Im doing saturday casual games over a few beers. Its no different that playing beer pong, cards, or darts. All of which happen in my house on a weekly basis. Its just a game, and a hobby to keep me busy during the week.


----------



## Frostbite (Oct 17, 2007)

I'm wearing my shirt with the symbols of the Ruinous Powers proudly displayed right now. There's nothing about this hobby to be embarrassed about, really. I play with little plastic mans, other people get waaaay to involved with Dr. Who/Walking Dead/Supernatural or what have you. Nor am I embarrassed about the other things I really enjoy. I play DnD, watch lots of anime and am a Brony.


----------



## OIIIIIIO (Dec 16, 2009)

Most of the people I work with just would not understand it. As a Journeyman Union Ironworker (you know those retards that hang out on the steel skeleton of a building 180' feet in the air) most of my fellow workers would just not understand the artistic side of having an imagination.

Sad to say that if you start talking about how to properly layer one paint on another you would get a room full of stares (kinda like lost sheep) however, if you start talking about anything that has tits or tires ..... you get a room full guys that are hornier than a three peckered billy goat.

I do not bring it up and I can assure you that none of them would even really grasp it.

My God, I just realized that most of the guys I work with are the fucktards that we make fun of all the time as being one step away from booger eating morons ... what the fuck does that say about me?:suicide:


----------



## d3m01iti0n (Jun 5, 2012)

Tits and tires, I can get in on that.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

OIIIIIIO said:


> however, if you start talking about anything that has tits or tires .....


You rang....? :read:


----------



## Reaper45 (Jun 21, 2011)

OIIIIIIO said:


> Most of the people I work with just would not understand it. As a Journeyman Union Ironworker (you know those retards that hang out on the steel skeleton of a building 180' feet in the air) most of my fellow workers would just not understand the artistic side of having an imagination.
> 
> Sad to say that if you start talking about how to properly layer one paint on another you would get a room full of stares (kinda like lost sheep) however, if you start talking about anything that has tits or tires ..... you get a room full guys that are hornier than a three peckered billy goat.
> 
> ...


Your profile pic is of a jeep.

That's the one thing I wouldn't be broadcasting to them.


----------



## OIIIIIIO (Dec 16, 2009)

Reaper45 said:


> Your profile pic is of a jeep.
> 
> That's the one thing I wouldn't be broadcasting to them.




....
.....
.............

Have you looked at my name?

That I have a Jeep? Hell I have four of them. I love Jeeps. The CJ and Wrangler Jeeps (CJ-7, CJ-5, CJ-8, YJ, TJ, and JK) have all been American made in Toledo, Ohio since 1941. I do not tell them my wife has an import car though ... again this is something that they would not care for.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

OIIIIIIO said:


> Have you looked at my name?


Whenever I see your name, I read it in my head as "Jeep"


----------



## OIIIIIIO (Dec 16, 2009)

Tawa said:


> Whenever I see your name, I read it in my head as "Jeep"


Never really thought about it before ... but for the last 12 years I have done the same thing without realizing it. Now that is kinda fucked up.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

Hmm. This concept of 'embarrassment' eludes me.

I think one guy used to be sort of embarrassed about 40K around here, but we beat it out of him. We had some public games on the mall floor to make him see the error of his ways.


----------



## d3m01iti0n (Jun 5, 2012)

OIIIIIIO said:


> ....
> .....
> .............
> 
> ...



Yeah......that should probably be the other way around. What does your wife own?


----------



## OIIIIIIO (Dec 16, 2009)

She has a 2010 Wrangler for her winter vehicle and a 2013 Nissan 370Z for her summer car. A car that I do NOT need to drive, as I drive it like I stole it.


----------



## Veteran Sergeant (May 17, 2012)

Varakir said:


> Take solace in the fact that whilst you didn't get laid, you've given that girl an amazing anecdote that she will tell many, many years from now.


:laugh:

Isn't that the truth.


I won't lie, I'm a closet nerd. My 40K stuff is boxed and under the bed unless I'm working on it.


----------



## d3m01iti0n (Jun 5, 2012)

OIIIIIIO said:


> She has a 2010 Wrangler for her winter vehicle and a 2013 Nissan 370Z for her summer car. A car that I do NOT need to drive, as I drive it like I stole it.


Thats not too shabby. I downgraded to a fuel efficient daily in the summer from my 03 Terminator. Ive got an 05 Altima SE-R now, its essentially the 350Z-tuned VQ stuffed in a sedan. Made a chunk of cash off the Termi and spent a good deal of it on models :wink:

Gimme a year or two til I have a garage, and Ill pick up a CLK55 AMG for the next hot rod. But for now, having low payments, MPG, and plenty of $$$ for 40K is way better than speeding tickets!

Related the the "embarrasment", I do constantly tell the old car crew that I sold the Cobra for Warhammer. WTF?!? they say :grin:


----------

